
Tesla Hacker Says Unintended Acceleration Is Impossible in Teslas - fbnlsr
https://insideevs.com/news/394068/jason-hughes-sua-tesla-cases-impossible/
======
wefokwwepo1233
"Impossible"

That word means a lot more than what he's pretending it does. Frankly, his
clear misuse of the word makes me not trust his opinion altogether.

“The brakes on the Tesla are standard hydraulic brakes. The same as used in
millions of vehicles worldwide. Regardless of any acceleration commanded, the
brakes are capable of overpowering the powertrain – even on a P100D – at least
two-fold. If you mash the brakes, the car is not going to be accelerating.
It’s physically impossible. Anyone claiming, ‘I was pressing the brake the
whole time, and the car still leaped forward!’ is flat out lying.”

Okay, now damage the brake lines or put the calipers on wrongly. Is that
impossible?

